# rock shox shock pump?



## Diamondhead (Nov 2, 2007)

Do Rock Shox air forks come with a shock pump, or do I have to spend more money to get a pump?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

If you buy a retail packaged air sprung Rock Shox fork they will come with a pump. If you buy a takeoff or an OEM surplus fork, they likely won't. They're fairly cheap, about $18, so it;s not a huge expense.


----------



## Diamondhead (Nov 2, 2007)

rockyuphill said:


> If you buy a retail packaged air sprung Rock Shox fork they will come with a pump. If you buy a takeoff or an OEM surplus fork, they likely won't. They're fairly cheap, about $18, so it;s not a huge expense.


Thanx for the input, the cheapest shock pump I can find in the UK is 25 quid or about $40  
I guess that "bargain" I've found, wasn't a bargain.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I bought a bike with a Reba on it and had to then buy a pump. They get you coming and going.


----------



## Diamondhead (Nov 2, 2007)

NYrr496 said:


> I bought a bike with a Reba on it and had to then buy a pump. They get you coming and going.


Thanx, I'm glad someone feels "my pain"  
I just wish on-line sellers would do a better job of informing buyers of product details, so we could make an informed purchase decision, I could have bought a Tora 302 U-turn for the same as what I paid for my Recon 327 Solo air (the Tora dosn't need a pump), nothing is worse then finding out after words that I have to shell out more money for a stupid pump,also the fork was shipped with very little air pressure, so I'm running 90% sag, needless to say, I can't ride my bike like that, and the seller won't give me a pump, however I'm free to purchase one at full retail price! :madman: 
Oh well at this point I'm just venting, I should just go to my "happy place" for a while. 

Cheers


----------



## MichauxYeti (Nov 10, 2005)

You'll be happier with the air fork than you would have been with a coil fork. Don't stress over that. And you don't have to buy a RS pump for a RS fork. There are a number of decent shock pumps on the market and I suspect you can find a cheaper price if you look around.


----------



## Diamondhead (Nov 2, 2007)

I ended up buying a Beto pump for 16 quid, and I dont regret getting the air fork, however my beef was with the seller who didn't tell me that a pump wasn't included. I just wish sellers would be honest thats all.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

When I went to pick my new bike up a while back, it was obvious it wasn't going to fit on my receiver hitch carrier, so I needed a Thule bar that goes between the seat stem and steering neck. After dropping 3500 dollars on the bike, the kid also charged me 35 bucks for the bar. You can be sure I bought every other accessory at another shop. You know... Spread the wealth.


----------



## fixbikeguy (Aug 28, 2008)

Did the seller say that it came with a pump? If not what's the problem? The seller described what you were getting. He didn't say that you needed a bike to put the fork on, so is that dishonesty?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

NYrr496 said:


> When I went to pick my new bike up a while back, it was obvious it wasn't going to fit on my receiver hitch carrier, so I needed a Thule bar that goes between the seat stem and steering neck. After dropping 3500 dollars on the bike, the kid also charged me 35 bucks for the bar. You can be sure I bought every other accessory at another shop. You know... Spread the wealth.


...
...
...
i like tuh-does  
that's so lame...that's exactly the move to get people to _not_ come back


----------



## Diamondhead (Nov 2, 2007)

fixbikeguy,The point I was making, is you can walk into any bike shop, and buy the exact same fork, and the pump, would have been included, that's how Rock Shox sells them.
I got a manual, a 2 year warranty card, a brake hose guide kit, and a totaly cool Rock Shox decal! all for no extra charge, so why not the pump??? 
I think you would be pissed off, if you bought a coil spring fork, and it didn't come with a preload adjuster knob?... so I have no right to be upset, that I have no way to set the "preload", on my fork?... anyone with half a brain knows, that Rock Shox includes a pump with all their air forks.
I think many online retailers snag the pumps out of the boxes, and resell them, for extra scratch. P.T. Barnum said it best "There's a sucker born every minute" knowing that you fixbikeguy is living proof of that.

BTW... I sent a couple e-mails to the shop where I bought the fork, before I realized, it just wasn't worth it, so I bought a Beto shock pump elsewhere, just like NYrr496 said "spread the wealth".....$3500.00 and they couldn't throw in a $35.00 addapter bar, I must be old school, but I think that's wrong.

Cheers


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Diamondhead said:


> fixbikeguy,The point I was making, is you can walk into any bike shop, and buy the exact same fork, and the pump, would have been included, that's how Rock Shox sells them.
> I got a manual, a 2 year warranty card, a brake hose guide kit, and a totaly cool Rock Shox decal! all for no extra charge, so why not the pump???
> I think you would be pissed off, if you bought a coil spring fork, and it didn't come with a preload adjuster knob?... so I have no right to be upset, that I have no way to set the "preload", on my fork?... anyone with half a brain knows, that Rock Shox includes a pump with all their air forks.
> I think many online retailers snag the pumps out of the boxes, and resell them, for extra scratch. P.T. Barnum said it best "There's a sucker born every minute" knowing that you fixbikeguy is living proof of that.
> ...


So why didn't you just walk into your local bike shop and take advantage of the complete retail package? As someone else said, there's a difference between a retail packaged fork from RockShox and otherwise (we got RockShox products at the shop as parts of build kits and no RockShox shock pump came with them FWIW, although the stickers and guides did). If it isn't specified by the seller as part of what you're buying, don't assume that it does..._caveat emptor_.

As to anyone who gets an air fork and then rides it without setting it up with a pump, that's just dumb.


----------



## Diamondhead (Nov 2, 2007)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> So why didn't you just walk into your local bike shop and take advantage of the complete retail package? As someone else said, there's a difference between a retail packaged fork from RockShox and otherwise (we got RockShox products at the shop as parts of build kits and no RockShox shock pump came with them FWIW, although the stickers and guides did). If it isn't specified by the seller as part of what you're buying, don't assume that it does..._caveat emptor_.
> 
> As to anyone who gets an air fork and then rides it without setting it up with a pump, that's just dumb.


You are correct, and I understand, forks are sold on the wholesale level to bike manufactures. The manufactures may then sell off excess stock to retailers, as O.E. surplus, responsible retailers would then sell them as such.... honesty thats all I ask.
I didn't buy them on the wholesale market, I bought them from a retail store. 
I seldom see a seller, who is selling the "complete" retail packaged fork, state that the pump is included.
This thread is over 3 weeks old, and I'm sooo over it by now,:yawn: it's water under the bridge.

BTW I did sit on the bike but I didn't ride it until I got the pump, give me some credit. 

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## grantheppes (Jun 6, 2008)

my reba sl came with a pump in the box. straight from the distributor


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

grantheppes said:


> my reba sl came with a pump in the box. straight from the distributor


That's interesting to me that a shock would come with a pump. I wouldn't expect it, but now I'm thinking... I bought my first air shock bike and since I've never owned one before, I had no shock pump. I naturally went and bought a Topeak shock pump. If Rockshox sells forks with pumps, why aren't they included with complete bikes? 
Now you guys have me wondering... The kid in the bike shop took my Sag o meter. Specialized sent me a new one. Did anyone ever get a shock pump with a bike?


----------



## grantheppes (Jun 6, 2008)

NYrr496 said:


> That's interesting to me that a shock would come with a pump. I wouldn't expect it, but now I'm thinking... I bought my first air shock bike and since I've never owned one before, I had no shock pump. I naturally went and bought a Topeak shock pump. If Rockshox sells forks with pumps, why aren't they included with complete bikes?
> Now you guys have me wondering... The kid in the bike shop took my Sag o meter. Specialized sent me a new one. Did anyone ever get a shock pump with a bike?


 never bought a bike with sfork


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Diamondhead said:


> You are correct, and I understand, forks are sold on the wholesale level to bike manufactures. The manufactures may then sell off excess stock to retailers, as O.E. surplus, responsible retailers would then sell them as such.... honesty thats all I ask.
> I didn't buy them on the wholesale market, I bought them from a retail store.
> I seldom see a seller, who is selling the "complete" retail packaged fork, state that the pump is included.
> This thread is over 3 weeks old, and I'm sooo over it by now,:yawn: it's water under the bridge.
> ...


You shop online that's the risk you take...a lot of "cheap" stuff is cheap for a reason....it's not about honesty, it's about you being a smart consumer. The comment about riding an air shock without a pump wasn't particularly aimed at you....


----------



## Rockjock634 (Nov 24, 2013)

Not all consumers are aware that the "OEM" Rockshox Reba you get on your bike is not the same as the aftermarket Rockshox Reba and why would they be? The bike manufacturers aren't going to be honest enough to tell you they bought a de-optioned part to stick on your bike. The only reason it makes sense for Rockshox to make two different parts with the same name is to encourage customers to dig deeper into their pockets to upgrade. It would be much more honest to charge the extra 100.00 or so and supply the pump AND the remote lockout that their website says the fork already comes with than to lead their customer to believe they were getting something they aren't and yet.... I'm beginning to think this is a mountain bike thing as I've never heard of de-optioned Di2 or SRAM Red or anything similar to this kind of nickle and dime BS in the roadbike arena.


----------

